# Rabo Guarantee



## Tim Robbins (12 Apr 2011)

Ok so the Irish government and the EU guarantee all deposits in Irish banks.  What about if an Irish person has money in Rabbo Direct and Rabbo Direct goes belly up?


----------



## Willy Fogg (13 Apr 2011)

It's covered by the Dutch Guarantee Scheme..


----------



## Lightning (13 Apr 2011)

Tim Robbins said:


> Ok so the Irish government and the EU guarantee all deposits in Irish banks.



The EU does *not* guarantee any deposits in any Irish bank.


----------



## marksa (13 Apr 2011)

Tim Robbins said:


> Ok so the Irish government and the EU guarantee all deposits in Irish banks. What about if an Irish person has money in Rabbo Direct and Rabbo Direct goes belly up?


 
If Rabo go under, then the last one out can turn off the lights. AAA rated throughout the financial turmoil - how much stronger do you want? If Rabo was to go under, then most likely the sovereign would be gone as well in a financial maelstrom that could take out the only real AAA rated financial organisation (not a bank but a co-op) in the EU.


----------



## Dinarius (16 Mar 2013)

Just bringing this to the top to ask, in the light of the current turmoil in Europe (& Cyprus, in particular) if Rabo is still viewed as a safe haven? 

I have savings in a few locations, but most is in Rabo. 

Thanks. 

D.


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2013)

marksa said:


> the only real AAA rated financial organisation (not a bank but a co-op) in the EU.



Rabo are AA rated, not AAA.


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2013)

Dinarius said:


> Just bringing this to the top to ask, in the light of the current turmoil in Europe (& Cyprus, in particular) if Rabo is still viewed as a safe haven?



Rabo are one of the least riskiest banks in the world. 

On the flip side, they don't offer good returns for your money.


----------

